# Best way to help heal an open wound?



## drpark1349 (Dec 5, 2006)

My male electric blue hap decided to bite a little chunk out of my electric yellow. The white flesh is exposed and you can see some red. I'm hoping that the wound will not get infected and kill him and eventually kill the rest of the fish in the tank.

Any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

Best thing you can do for that fish is to first of all remove him to a hospital tank so the other fish won't continue to harass him. 
Perfect water conditions, (0 ammonia & nitrite and low nitrates) will go a long way to helping him heal. You can also add some Melafix to speed the healing. 
If you notice white or grey fuzzy growth on or around the injury then you'll need to treat with an antibiotic. Also if the wound gets larger or turns red.

Robin


----------



## drpark1349 (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi Robin,
Thanks a lot for your response. Would using Melafix be good enough or do I need an antibiotic in addition to that? If so, what antibiotic(s) would you recommend?


----------



## Oneeyedgeckz (Nov 30, 2005)

I agree that melafix is the way to go. About 2 years ago my oscars fought and one looked like someone tried skinning him. I was afraid I was going to lose him. I used melafix with an extremely light dose of methylene blue (he started to get a fungus on the wound) and now he only has very little scarring. Just be sure when you use the melafix to have good aeration. I've read a couple studies that without aeration it can gum up gills because of the tree oil.


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

If you catch it early enough and the water conditions are perfect then Melafix may be all you need. 
If the wound gets infected then you can go with the combination of Maracyn and Maracyn-two, or Kanamycin. Triple Sulpha would also be a good choice.

Robin


----------



## drpark1349 (Dec 5, 2006)

I just wanted to give you 2 an update on my fish. I followed your recommendations by putting him in a hospital tank and treating with Melafix. I also treated him with Pimafix. He looked worse than ever when I put him in there. However, after 3 days, he came back to life and he's well on his way to recovery.

Thanks Robin and Oneeyedgeckz!!


----------



## Oneeyedgeckz (Nov 30, 2005)

Glad to hear it!


----------

